# Crazy middle aged rescue horse experiment



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Trying a journal format to keep track of an interesting adventure, so bear with me, I am not used to online journals but I like Horse Forum and find it very encouraging to read about the experiences of other horse lovers. 

In September this year (not two months ago) I agreed to foster a Thoroughbred from the local horse rescue centre. This was a somewhat hasty and not (as I am sure you will advise me it should have been) a carefully considered decision. The reason is that........well I will have to go back a bit to get to this point. I keep two horses on a 5 acre smallholding, on the Southern coast of Africa, and have lived here with horses, dogs, cats, birds, buck, tortoises, snakes, mongooses, porcupines and various other wildlife for over twenty years. I ride for pleasure, the horses are companions and friends and there is no commercial value to this equine establishment, and I am a professor at the local university so my salary keeps the horses. 

You will see on my profile five horses - two of the horses who lived here when I joined the Horse Forum have died, my very old Thoroughbred Keen Edge, :runninghorse2: who died at the age of 29 last year; and Viva, my beloved Saddler cross, who died suddenly a couple of years ago. My friend's thoroughbred Breaker was the third horse, and when Viva died I looked for another horse to see me through to the end of my riding life. I bought a lovely young Arab cross, Warrior Brave, who I bravely brought on until he started coughing badly last year. Eventually I took the difficult decision, on vet's advice, to send him away to a friend's farm in a different environment, to see if he would recover from his lung problem. The crisis came when the friend had to have her old horse put down, and so needed a companion immediately for her young horse. (This is a long and complicated story behind the real story of the foster horse.....) so poor Mr Brave moved to his new (hopefully temporary) home. The problem was....we could't leave poor Breaker alone - a very 'herdy' and sensitive lad. My long-time riding partner came up with the brilliant idea: couldn't I get a foster horse from the horse rescue unit? Now this is a small community, and so I happened to have dinner one evening during this crisis with the horse rescue unit manager, and asked her what to do. Well, come to the unit tomorrow and meet the horses, she said. And so I went there the next day, and met Bezant. 

More to follow soon.....


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I would love to hear about keeping horses down there. And seeing some pics  I lived in Joburg for 10 years when I was a kid, long before I got into horses and I really want to go back for a horse-back game ride. Such a beautiful country.

Looking forward to your posts


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez goes to the Beach*

Leapfrogging over a few months, the arrival of the summer holidays here on the South coast of Africa has seen Bezant going on his first rides to Sardinia Bay. Sardinia Bay (or Sards as we call it) is our local very beautiful, very long, very wild beach which we have the privilege to be allowed to ride on. Bez had been trained and raced in Johannesburg which is inland before being brought down to Port Elizabeth for the last bit of his racing career, but I don't know if the trainer ever took him to the beach for gallops, as some trainers do. To get onto Sards beach we have a lovely hack through the forest and dune bush for about 45 minutes, then have to cross a steep dunefield before coming down onto the beach (see pics if I can manage to post them). Bez was a bit unsure of how to walk on the dunes, and tripped a couple of times, but once down on the beach he walked calmly along. The first couple of times we just walked and trotted, and when we turned for home he became quite excited, jogging all the way back - not desirable. So the third and fourth time I tried a different strategy, riding onto the beach at an earlier point, riding down the beach and off at a further point - so he didn't think it was like going to the start, turning and galloping back which was required. This worked beautifully, and on Tuesday we had our first lovely canter along the beach, Bez relaxed, not pulling, maintaining a supremely comfortable rhythmic canter. So pleased!!


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

So here are a few more pics of the beach - coming down the dune, standing calmly on the beach, walking along the beach...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful! Lovely horse as well.

If I remeber correctly, the ocean is awfully cold down there - what a pity. But good for you, otherwise you wouldn't be able to ride along that beautiful beach.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found your journal* @Janet Cherry*. I will be eager to see more of your photos and hear about your horses. If you have time, maybe you'll finish the rescue story for us?


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks. The sea here is not too cold to swim - it's really cold on the West coast (Atlantic ocean) but we are on the South coast (Indian ocean) which gets warmer as it goes further east....we were swimming in the sea last weekend. There are quite strict regulations about riding on the beach during the height of summer, when the main beach is full of people - but fortunately because it is such a long and undeveloped stretch of coastline, we can access on horseback further down the coast where people cannot access by vehicle.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Swimming horses in the sea*

Following up the query about whether the sea is cold here, I couldn't resist posting this photo of my old horse Viva swimming...


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez comes to his foster home*

Egrogan asked for some details about the rescue process, so here goes....

Bezant was one of four thoroughbreds available for adoption at the East Cape Horse Care Unit (you can check out their facebook page if you are interested in the wonderful work they do here in Port Elizabeth). He was not a young off-the-track TB as he was nearly 9 years old, and had raced for four seasons, finished racing in December 2013, been adopted, taken to a plot somewhere and left to starve, then taken back to the ECHCU earlier this year, very thin and full of scrapes from fighting for his food (see pic). Having already been adopted once and returned to the centre, not being so young, and having a reputation as a 'forward going horse not for beginners' he was now struggling to find a new home. But he had a lovely face with a big kind intelligent eye, and was human-friendly in the paddock.....I took some pics and went home to do some research, the next day took my partner to see the horses and he immediately liked Bezant. To be continued...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Poor baby. He looks sooo much better under your care. All shiny and glossy. Well done.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Loving your journal. S. Africa seems like such a dreamlike place. Real people, real problems, but such a landscape. !


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez faces his bank bogeyman*

Progress over the past two months (the height of summer in South Africa) has been getting Bez used to his new life as a lady's hack - which involves riding out with one or two other horses in the coastal reserve, through the dune forest, sometimes down to the sea. We usually ride for around 2 hours, no pressure, walk, trot and short canters. Very pleased with Bez's lovely paces - three clear rhythmic paces, a nice active walk, a lovely powerful trot, and a somewhat excited bouncy canter which he maintains with ease. My problem is that he is enormously powerful, and gets excited behind other horses, especially when they start to canter up the hill......more on that later. While he is happy to follow behind other horses at slower paces, he does prefer to be in front, and is generally bold and forward going. With some rather odd exceptions.....three things on the path cause him to stop dead and take plenty of convincing to go past. One is burnt tree stumps (very scary monsters). The second is large white stones (what could they be, in his mind?). And the third, which is perhaps the strangest of all, is steep banks. So to describe the situation - we will be trotting along and the narrow path will have a steep bank of sand on one side, about a half a metre high - and he will spook at the bank, jump away from it, though as there is not much room he can't jump very far or do a 180 degree spin, so I have managed to stay on so far and pursuade him to go past. On Wednesday, though, we pat had a rather frightening moment. Just walking down a narrow path with a low sand bank on either side, we were meeting my friend on her horse Sammy, who rode down the path towards us. One of us had to turn around, and the path was too narrow and steeply banked to turn. So I tried to get Bez to back down the path until it was flat. However Bez stepped backwards UP the bank with one leg - then he panicked, plunged forwards, and ended up with his front leg on the other bank - leapt around (with me still on his back somehow) and tried to jump up the other bank again.....somehow I pulled him straight back onto the path. Jumped off, calmed him (and me) down, started to breath again, then led him to a place where we could turn around....remounted and we proceeded happily with the ride. Whew! Anyone else had experience of this kind of thing? Why would a bank cause a horse to panic? What would you do in that situation?


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Tack issues with OTTBs*

Just worked out that in January Bez and I rode for 100 km (that is about 62 miles for you Americans) so he is getting some good experience of his new life as a hack. Don't think he is the perfect horse, though.....this morning, being ridden by Angela, he was leading happily and suddenly he leaped sideways/bucked/farted all at once - Angela just sat there as she does, and laughed. But it made me realise that he is still somewhat unpredictable and I really don't want to get bucked off a big horse at my age.....on the plus side, he is not a puller and does not require strength to hold - so riding behind him today, I saw him maintain a beautiful gentlemanly working canter for a few kms along the sand track, not rushing or pulling at all. Which brings me to the point of this post - the question of tack for OTTBs. I am riding him currently in a french-link eggbut snaffle, but as he seemed to 'yaw' to one side and open his mouth I put on a flash noseband. Not sure if this is a good idea. He doesn't respond very well to sideways rein aids or leg aids (not having been schooled). Have a look at the pictures and see what you think. At trot or canter he will take up a nice contact, put his head down and move steadily. I also use a running martingale but he doesn't throw his head around, so not sure if it is necessary. He hasn't had any formal schooling that I know of, so am going to take him for his first lesson next week. 

Regarding saddles, he has a high wither typical of some TBs, and I am riding him in a rather cheap trail saddle which has a very high arch and puts no pressure on his spine - he seems comfortable with it but I find it hard to tell. Angela and Annean (two younger women who ride with me) prefer to ride in our Wintec GP saddles, but I feel more secure in the trail saddle. 

Another plus with this horse: he has been with me since September now, and he has not been lame once, his back seems strong, and he has not been sick either. So I think basically he is a sound and well meaning horse. I also just like his personality, he is friendly and affectionate towards people, easy to handle, and generally cooperative. But...but...but....I am still having my doubts about whether I can manage such a strong unschooled horse and whether he will settle down and become a good riding horse for me getting older......what do you think, readers/riders?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I love reading your updates and seeing the lovely photos. I'm very green so I'm not going to try to answer your question about suitability but he looks lovely.

Just a thought about the sand banks problem from the previous post: I've noticed that my mare tries to look over or behind anything that obstructs her view. I somehow got a feeling that she thinks it's a hiding place for predators. Maybe that's why he feels uncomfortable close to them.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez goes to school*

After four months of gentle hacking in the reserve, I plucked up my courage and took Bez down the road for a lesson/schooling session/assessment with my friend Jackie. Jackie has great experience with OTTBs, rescues, young wild horses, totally green horses etc etc. It was a boiling hot day (over 90 degrees in your measurement) and I felt quite nervous about schooling Bez. Jackie took us first into the lungeing arena, with two other horses and riders, which I think was a good idea as he wasn't anxious and just followed around calmly. I struggled to get him coming down on the bit, though; he is stiff on the left rein, and resistant when I took up a contact at the walk and trot. Jackie then got onto him, and with a bit of her persuasive pressure and experience, after some initial resistance he softened and came down (see photos). We then went to the dressage arena, and did some walk and trot in 20 m circles, trotting over a low pole in the middle of the arena. To my delight he came down beautifully onto the bit - the only problem being that he lost all momentum, and I had to squeeze and kick to keep him trotting! After a few circles I was exhausted....now I know from my hacks that he does have the power to do a wonderful long-striding extended trot, so I think it was all rather strange and he didn't quite know what was required of him. And Jackie said it will take a lot of hard work....but that he is a lovely horse with some 'dressage potential'. So I rode home exhausted, very hot but happy. :runninghorse2:


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

You hack an OTTB out on those huge, never-ending beaches and you need courage for lessons? Pffffft! Lessons-shmessons. 

He is lovely.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Adoption update*

So....after six months, we finally took the decision to adopt Bezant. He has been on foster care since September, steadily improving in condition and being hacked out regularly. All kinds of dilemmas with his companions as Warrior's health is not improving so it does not seem that he will come back; and Breaker's owner came back from overseas and took him away to another stable. Now left with a problem - whether to take Bez back to the rescue centre, or find another horse at short notice to replace Breaker - I took on another horse on trial - this time a quarterhorse mare, Delilah (she is another story though!). So Delilah came three weeks ago and Breaker left, and Bez and Delilah have made friends (I think). Poor horses....they have no choice in their friends or their places of residence, they just have to accept our decisions. Anyhow after some deliberation we felt that we just could not contemplate taking Bez back to the rescue centre. So on Friday I went to the rescue centre and signed the adoption papers, paid the adoption fee, and got a copy of Bez's passport. I found that he was gelded quite late (at 6) which explains his excitement when he sees mares....so hope he and Delilah will be happy together.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I hope so too.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Love the journal and I think Bez will be an excellent trail mount. What an awe inspiring story!


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Loving your journal. S. Africa seems like such a dreamlike place. Real people, real problems, but such a landscape. !


Tinyliny, next time I visit Seattle I will come and meet you and talk about SA....and maybe go for a ride? I've only been once to Seattle, to visit UW and give a seminar there. Hope to come there again. Would love to explore west coast of USA.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

By the way....current adoption fee in South Africa is USD 76 (I am serious).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a pretty horse. He seems like he will turn into a nice trail horse , from reading your post. I like your endurance saddle. It looks really comfortable.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez has new riders*

Since the last post to this journal, Bez was somewhat neglected as I was busy riding delightful Delilah, and Bez's previous rider hurt her back and was out of action. Yobe, the Malawian groom, is a capable rider and I started taking him and Bez out with me and Del, which kept Bez marginally busy until I found two other riders for him. One, let's call her Kath N, is a very experienced and capable rider who really enjoys him and had him cantering happily and steadily along the trail with Del following behind. The only problem being that Kath N has work and family to attend to and can't ride that often. I am hoping she will school him though...the other rider - Kath B - is an old riding friend who came back from living elsewhere last year. By chance we met on the riding trails, and so I immediately contacted her and asked her to come and ride Bez. She is getting on famously with him, and so I am hoping she will hack him for weekend fun while the other Kath schools him.....anyhow, now my mare and my gelding are living happily together, seemingly having become friends, and Bez gets very very upset if Del goes out without him, crying and galloping up and down the paddock when she goes down the driveway. He is building up some nice muscle on his hindquarters, what with the cantering up and down the sanddunes and the self-exercise in the paddock.....


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*More changes and more work for Bez*

So....June saw a few changes in Bez's regime. First, riders: with Nobi's arrival I started riding Nobi, and Kath B (who was riding Bez) started riding Delilah, who she loves. Mac started riding Bez, hacking him with me on Wednesdays and Saturday or Sunday, and we have had some lovely long rides including one down to the sea and back. And I also got Layne my friend horse trainer pro to school him once a week, which she has been doing in gale force winds over the past few weeks. When I am not working I join her, riding first Del and then Nobi, and we school in the dressage arena and then ride in the grassy jumping paddock where Layne puts up trotting poles and crossbars and there are little banks and ditches to negotiate. It is great fun and feels like I am back in Pony Club......Bez is doing great, though we are still struggling to find the right saddle for him, and the right bit; he has a lump on one shoulder and sometimes seems a bit sore in his back. Anyhow he lollops over the jumps, having such long legs that he hardly seems to lift off the ground.....very proud of his progress - though he is still not the easiest ride when out hacking; he hates being behind the other horses, and he gets very excited, and causes Del to buck, and leans onto the bit on the left side, and kind of levitates on the spot when he can't move forward fast enough, as if he is about to leap out of the starting gate.....all these old racehorse behaviours are deeply engrained. Last week Yobe was riding him through the forest behind me to get to the arena where we school, and he got anxious about Nobi going ahead of him, and started jumping around in the forest, and Yobe got nervous - so I told him to jump off - and he said "I can't, I am stuck in the tree!" - so I had to jump off, hold Bez and let Yobe untangle himself and jump off.....This week Mac took him out alone as I was teaching, and she says he wouldn't go along the path to the west - he just planted his feet and stood like a statue. When she went in the other direction he was fine..... anyhow, farrier has just been, his feet are good, and he is looking great, and is such a lovely character, people-friendly and affectionate and interested.....


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I had the same problem with my OTTB... those legs didn't want to tuck!

Bez sounds amazing, and he looks incredible! So happy you found each other.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez goes to his first show*

So...Bez went to his first show in December, entered in four classes at a local training 'fun' show, ridden by Layne. He excelled in the second dressage test, coming 2nd, and also coming 2nd in the 30 cm jumping class. He was placed in his other dressage test and the 'pole on the ground', and took the whole situation in his very long stride, calm around all the other horses and very well behaved! Very proud of my rescue boy.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations, sounds like he's really doing well.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez's first rosettes*

Here is the pic of Layne and Bez with his first rosettes - so proud of my rescue boy!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've really enjoyed reading through your journal JanetCherry Such a beautiful stretch of beach to ride on. I wish we were closer to ours but even then here we have very limited places to ride along the water because of the tourists..


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep giving updates! What a great journal.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

*Bez goes away and comes home again*

So after a good 2017, Bez had some setbacks last year....he was stiff in the shoulder and sore in the hindquarters/back. We thought it was a saddle problem, and after a saddle fitting, had my old Wintec 16.5 inch reflocked to fit him, which took ages as they sent the saddle to Jhb and it came back with a poorly-done job. Meanwhile, we took the terribly hard decision for Mr Brave to be euthanized, and so moved Bez to Gosia's yard in Theescombe, to be a companion to her horse Red. He moved on 26 May 2018 (just walked happily into Gosia's horsebox....) and Machaela carried on schooling him with Layne’s instruction. However in second half of the year his sore back got worse; and he had numerous visits from a chiropractor as well as a physiotherapist, and the vet also tried needling for muscle spasm. He was so sore when being lunged that he became aggressive and bit the trainers, and was not rideable for a few months at the end of 2018. In January this year (2019) the vet thought that he might have kissing spines, and the chiro thought he might not be rehabilitatable. So the decision was whether he should just be retired to a big field somewhere, or whether we should carry on trying to treat, fit saddle, ride etc. to 'get him right'. Always an issue with ex-racehorses: do they have some underlying physical problem that will prevent them from being happy riding horses? I could not believe this was the case, thinking back to 2017 and Bez's dressage test in December of that year. Anyhow, in early January Gosia said Bez was bullying her horse, and she needed to move him back to me - so I happily welcomed him home to Fourwinds. He greeted Nobi and Dels like long-lost sister and brother, and settled back in happily, taking up his position as head of the herd. No sign of aggression, though poor Nobi is now bottom of the herd and getting bullied by both Del and Bez. While he is getting more chiro treatment, we found a second-hand old Bates Caprilli close-contact saddle, which is now getting reflocked and fitted for Bez. Chiro says his back is much better and he can do light work, including hill work to strengthen his back. Layne has started schooling Bez again twice a week, and last week he went on his first long hack in the coastal bush - very happy to be out and about and rather excited. So....after lots of ups and downs and worries, I am happy to have Bez back in my yard and being ridden again. 


-


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good to hear from you.


----------

